# Welding cable?



## Jlchevy66 (May 6, 2011)

Not so much a question, but pros and cons of using 1/0 welding cable for hot wire? Also have 1/0 from alt to frame, and alt hot to batt terminal. I managed to completely blow out the 4 gauge wire and cheap fuse block I had started my system with, and had connections to welding cable and connections.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sirvent_95 (Feb 14, 2011)

I actually prefer welding cable. It can be cheaper sometimes.

Also it is designed for much higher current and more continuous current
draw than we ever use in a car. It is also durable as it is designed to be dragged around construction sites and I'm sure it is often run over by trucks without serious damage.

The downside is that it is sometimes a little stiffer, but is always copper not some other type of wire. The extra stiffness is a minimal concern. It is not dramatically stiffer.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Jlchevy66 said:


> Not so much a question, but pros and cons of using 1/0 welding cable for hot wire? Also have 1/0 from alt to frame, and alt hot to batt terminal. I managed to completely blow out the 4 gauge wire and cheap fuse block I had started my system with, and had connections to welding cable and connections.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That set-up is like a top fuel dragster engine, with a drive-shaft from a pinto. Things always break at the weakest link.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'll def be looking into it next time I do an install... Many people speak pretty highly of it.

Only negatives as I see it, Would be the stiffness as mentioned above, and it's not so attractive. Lol but hell, through little techflex on visible parts and your golden... What I'd do anyway.


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

I've used welding cable too. A little stiffer but nothing major. I don't think you're making all types of bends in the line anyway. I agree on the high current, it's for welding for god's sake. Haha!


----------



## 9mmmac (Dec 14, 2010)

Um, maybe I'm a total 'tard, but please explain the "Also have 1/0 from alt to frame" statement. Also, is that new fuse holder at least zip-tied to something solid???


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

It would be ALT ground to FRAME. Good for over 300a for that length. 

Alt + to battery + another length good for over 300a 

way overkill for most systems.


----------



## boogeyman (Jul 1, 2008)

I have used welding cable in the past and I have no complaints.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Look at the end of the welding cable before you buy it. some has a rubber jacket and a white Teflon inner jacket, it used to be branded Harris Welco-Flex but I see the same stuff now under house brands. It's a bit more money but it's MUCH more flexible... stuff rolls like licorice.


----------



## Jlchevy66 (May 6, 2011)

9mmmac said:


> Um, maybe I'm a total 'tard, but please explain the "Also have 1/0 from alt to frame" statement. Also, is that new fuse holder at least zip-tied to something solid???


Sorry, I ran a line from the alternate ground bolt directly to the frame. Helped tremendously. 

































Stupid side post battery. 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

damn GM side posts. It's just an extra hassle when installing.


----------



## Jlchevy66 (May 6, 2011)

I have a friend who used to be in sq and spl competitions back in the early 90's he suggested the welding cable. Being an almost welded myself, and seeing 500 amps run through o gauge wire I saw no problem using it myself. I asked a guy at an audio shop about using it, and he claimed because welding cable isn't oxygen free like specific made audio cable, it can cause noise. Any truth to that? 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

I've never had any problems with it. Just make sure your ground is good and it should be fine.


----------



## Jlchevy66 (May 6, 2011)

amitaF said:


> That set-up is like a top fuel dragster engine, with a drive-shaft from a pinto. Things always break at the weakest link.


thats the original fuse from the noob setup i installed first. 4 gauge wire, crappy little fuse, 1000.1 amp. hooked the 1000/1 amp and it fried everything.


----------

